# Spike and Tillie



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well they have a egg. Spike was so sick I didn't take the nestbox down and Tillie laid a egg. Spike is feeling better and they have been matting for about a week. This is there second try at babies. First time she laid to soon after mating and they where infertile. I am praying for a baby from this pair. The wait is going kill me . lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I hate the wait...I'm waiting for Bubbles to lay right now. Hopefully this set of eggs are good!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

How many clutches have they had roxy? My other pair started there 3 and I am almost postive they are infertile.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy's 2nd time, Bubbles first. He had to get a new girlfriend as him and Cinnamon weren't compatible (the pearl to pearl was a big no-no). So we shall see.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well 2 eggs and I think the first one will be fertile.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics*

Here is pics of Spike and Tillie. What do you think the babies will be?







This is Spike.







This is Tillie.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

spike looks either split pearl or is a pearl pied and molted them out so i think you'll get some pearl daughters, pearl pied daughters, and grey sons and pied sons  thats what i think anyways. Tillie is a grey split pied. spike is a pearl pied. also may get whiteface babies, i think both are split whitefaced... cheek patches are very irregular and diluted


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm seconding Dally's opinion, that's what it looks like to me...and of course any surprises you may get!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you, I am so excited to see what they have. I have only bred the whitefaced cinnamon pied and the white faced cinnamon pearle.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well these two are beautiful


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to breed budgies Spike was my first cockatiel. I can't wait to see what his babies look like.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

bet youre quite excited then 

well you do an excellent job!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a 3rd egg already. It wasn't due tell tomorrow. I think these eggs look a little more pointed on the 1 end. Does anyone know why that be? Perhaps it was just the way they where sitting.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could be the way they developed...last year Cinnamon laid an odd shaped egg. It hatched just fine no problem, but I'd keep an eye on it just in case baby has an issue hatching.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I checked the eggs and 1 looks like the air pocket is at the side not at the end. It may be fertile. Would it survive if it is. One I am not sure if it is, that is the long pointy egg and the last is only 4 days old so not sure.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think it can, the baby may need assistance in hatching though. I would ask srtiels, see if there is any way to try to get the air sack to shift??


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

One egg is fertile but the other 2 I am not sure. They are not clear, maybe there not far enough along. One is really pointed. 



View attachment 8329
Mother Tillie

View attachment 8330
Father Spike 

View attachment 8331
Eggs


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Your attachments didn't work hun...


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw adorable!!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

See that 1 egg how pointed it is? I am not sure if it is fertile as I don't see viens, but it isn't clear.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O yea, that is weird shaped...it may be fine, I guess time will only tell right?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I hope I get a couple of babies. This is the first fertile eggs. I may keep a baby from each pair to breed in the future and also I haven't kept any of my babies yet.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well it'll be 17 days for the first egg on the 5th of May. My birthday. Getting a baby would be a great present.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AH, that would be awesome! A birthday baby...


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes it would be great. Spike is just so friendly. Out of all my cockatiels I think he is the smartest and friendliest. He is a real charmer. Even now when they are sitting on eggs he still is just so calm when I go in the cage. Not like the others ready to atack. lol. He still loves head scratches.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like Snowball, he'll stick his head out of the door of the box asking for scritches.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tha's so cute. My 2 other males will bite your finger off if you tried. lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well no babies yet but I am hoping I get at least 1 baby. It about 18 days from the time the first egg was laid. 2 look to be fertile. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm crossing mine too!!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think 1 of there eggs is getting ready to hatch. How can I tell if it is having problems? What do I look for?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Can you hear it cheeping? I would say that if the pip mark hasn't moved in 24hrs (like hasn't gotten any bigger or there aren't any new marks) that's when the baby is having issues. If you notice that, you can make a small viewing hole in the air sac to check on the baby and make sure to keep the membrane moistened. But that's about the extent of my knowledge...


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you want to research on this possibility of assist hatches,etc. you can
try going to this web site justcockatiels.weebly.com for assistance of cockatiel questions/pictures and also here of course because people here are well knowledgable in cockatiels.and both of these sites have been a god sent.thank you all 
exspeacially you Susanne(srtiels)


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well thank you both. I can't hear cheeping but with 6 parents and 4 babies who could hear anything coming from 1 little egg. I can see that the air sack is getting larger. I see a indend but am wondering if it is from the baby or the parents. Where should the pip mark be? It isn't near the air sack.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well just checked the egg and I can hear chirping coming from it. I am so excited. I may get up and check later tonight.


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

Aww that must be so exciting  Im hoping to find a mate for my boy Pete. He has such a sweet personality and I think he would be a good daddy  Thats for the future though lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

He is beautiful. I have never seen cheek colours so bright. It almost red not orange. I just love him, what a cutie.


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

Pete? Thanks  He was a steal lol. At least I think so . Got him for 30 dollars and he even came with a cage haha.. Cant wait to see the baby though when it comes!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh yea he'll have some nice babies. That a great price. I got Spike free as he was a rescue bird. He is my friendliest bird. He talks wel and love head scratches. Even when he is in the nestbox. 

So what mutation would you like to pair him with?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Pete looks like he is split to WF, with the white edging on his mask, and I think I see tick marks on the back of his head that says split to pied, so a pied or pied wf hen would have some realy preaty babies. Dad is split to those so shouldn't have any genetic problems you can get when you breed like to like.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so so excited. Baby hatched all by himself. I thought with the air sack in the wrong place it would have trouble. Baby is moving and doing well. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> Pete looks like he is split to WF, with the white edging on his mask, and I think I see tick marks on the back of his head that says split to pied, so a pied or pied wf hen would have some realy preaty babies. Dad is split to those so shouldn't have any genetic problems you can get when you breed like to like.


Thanks  Ill def be on the search for a pied or pied wf hen for him! (hopefully wont be too hard because different mutations are kind of hard to come by around me. At least it has been hard for me lol)



Debbie05 said:


> I am so so excited. Baby hatched all by himself. I thought with the air sack in the wrong place it would have trouble. Baby is moving and doing well. Thanks for everyones help.


Congrats on the baby!! Glad the little one came out ok!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes so am I! I didn't get a birthday baby but a mothers day baby is nice to . It was nice my daughters gave me breakfast in bed. Then I went down to find the baby had hatched.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So baby has not been fed. Should I give it a feeding? It has been at least 7hours since it hatched.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats
happy mothers daya new baby for you


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

just read an earlier posting
i gave my last baby, a drop of water when he was just born...and assist feeding of formula as of late last night and only when crop is empty .
when i hear them feed babies but miss him,they do feed him seed but not seeing liquid in his crop
maybe give yours just a small drop of water ,too much might interfear with his feeding response,parents might skip feeding him next feeding if he's not begging so just a little bit
keep a close eye and judge for yourself.watch his colour of his skin.you can read what Susanne said to me about this in my new thread about yolk not going in,lots of good advice she wrote there hope it helps you decide what you should do until you hear from her or someone else.
congrats on your new baby


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pictures of baby*

Here is some pictures of the new baby. I went down to feed it and surprise, it was fed. 








Little yellow fuzzy.

















Thanks mitch i read your post and decided to go feed it and it was fed. You can tell from the 3rd picture.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yay for fuzzy! congrats!

I was worried about my first hatchlings, then Srtiels told me that the parents wont feet them for the first 12 to 24 hrs... and to check back then.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW so cute!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

your welcome for the advice srtiels told me that too about the 12-24 hrs...
but Nana/Cloud feed theirs within 3-4 hrs of hatching so i worry if its not done by then and give babies only 1 drop of water if not done within 3-4 hrs by parents as a preventive to dehydration...
my last clutches eggs all needed assistance in hatching so i was worried bout dehydrating chicks...and they all got water as they hatched with assistance.
last hatchling scared me when he still had his yolk out and needed help
he immediately got water after hatching and again when crop was empty again.
better safe then sorry i thought 
the 1st two went right back in with parents as i saw them begging for food within an hour after hatching so parents could feed them which they did.3rd baby was half the day away from parents but put in after yolk trimming and he was hungry..
long story short 
i'm glad to hear your baby was fed 
and congrats on baby
best wishes


----------



## AleighaM (May 7, 2011)

what a little cutie!!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pics of baby. Only 1 egg hatched. He wasn't fed to much last night so I gave him a small feeding.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW...one baby is better than none right?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I am happy they had 1. I may keep him or her. I'll have to see. I am going to let this pair have another clutch as the first 3 eggs where infertile. then they had 2 more and one little baby. :}


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

awww SOOOOO cute!!!  I hope to someday be able to experience this myself. It would be so rewarding  Only time will tell whats in store for the future though! haha. Searching for a female tiel is so much harder then I expected. The ONLY one ive found was with a breeder about a hr or alil more away and all she had was a(VERY beautiful) cinnamon pearl female who is about 8 months old. I was hoping to find a little pied, whiteface, or wf pied female(since pete is split to wf and pied) but not sure im gonna have much luck with that *sigh*
BUT congrats on the little baby!!!! Very cute! 2 bad your not closer so I could see him in person lol  I miss seeing the babiesss


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

What a little cutie... congrats.

A&P don't give up... you can get a hen that is split pied and wf also and the babies could come out WF or Pied or what ever. Just look for the signs we have all told you about. A hen split to WF will have a lighter ring around her cheek patch, and of course you know about the pied markings.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pictures*

Here is a picture of the baby. One little baby. One week old.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Getting so big!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Baby is getting bigger. But after looking at srtiel site I am wondering if he is a little small. Also he is bald, do you think he is being plucked?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww so adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It doesn't look like he has anything to be plucked? What a cutie though!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well he 9 days old today maybe just needs some more time. lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

He's cute.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

I agree. Im actualy extreamlly excited for this pairs offspring.
I can't wait for you lol. You could get some really odd ball mutations. Maybe a pied wf
This is the fun part lol 

Iv bred a wf cock to a cinnamon pearl pied. Got Greys split pied males and one lutino. It's when I found out my snowy was split ino. And then outta luck I guess he rather pair up with Casper. My pied wf. There babies are gorgeous. Heavy pieds. And wf inos 
Hoping for a clear pied this clutch.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Baby died*

I am not sure what happened. Baby was 2 weeks today and well fed.I think they may have gotten scared off the nest in the night and didn't go back in. I am so upset. I was going to pull baby today for handfeeding. I wish I had pulled it last night.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW Debbie I'm so sorry...I lost my last one too and I don't know why either. I'm really hating this season.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so sorry Debbie.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you all, it's always hard loosing a baby and not knowing why. Hopefully they'll have a second clutch with better luck.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My fingers, toes, eyes, and legs are all crossed for them!!! Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, hopefully better luck is coming. I know how you feel, I lost two chicks this season, one from Tony and Abby (It was deformed) and one from McGee and Ziva (didn't start assist feeding soon enough I gues) Hope this breading season gets better.


----------

